
GPG Tools: Open Letter to Our Users - lorenz_li
https://gpgtools.org/open-letter
======
nananaruru
Frankly this open letter reads very naive.

I'm even willing to grant that no evil intentions were behind this botched
release. But the project's developers are certainly aware, that one of, if not
the most important commodities in a NetSec operation is trust and
transparency.

To blandly dismiss everyone's protests as "We though y'all already knew" and
self-righteous indignation is beyond comprehension. As if anyone is aware of
the internal long term plans of every opensource project they use...

The "We were tired" excuse, come on...

I for one am very grateful to this opensource project and can only imagine
that many others feel the same way. I also imagine that the GPGSuite
developers feel that their hard work isn't being appreciated and that the
hours put in, for free, makes the whole operation unsustainable. But this just
feels like a massive shot in the foot. Particularly in an industry where
reputation is worth so much.

